# Wow! This Humidity Sucks!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm currently painting some lures this morning and I cannot believe the effect this humidity is having on the paint! I have to wait at least a half hour between color changes and can't even think about mesh scales for at least double that. Are there any "tricks of the trade" to make this paint dry quicker on days like these, or do you just deal with it?

I'm only painting a couple lures too, and they are going to take me ALL day


----------



## Piatu (Nov 25, 2010)

I know that some guys use hairdryer.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The clearcoat I use does not respond well to "moving" air....I NEVER blow on the clearcoat or it will dry with a slight haze to it.


----------



## johan32 (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul, after reading your posts and talking with you a little I came up with a simple way to get my paint to dry. I have a wooden box with a lid on it. I just ran a wire through the side and put in a socket and a 200 watt light bulb. I've attached a timer switch to the outside. I hang the lures inside and set the time for about 10-15 minutes while I'm cleaning the airbrush out. By the time I'm done and ready to move on they are dry. I've also used it with the clear lacquer and didn't have a problem, about the same time 10-15 minutes. Just a thought.

Kris


----------

